# robert whitaker kicking a security guard



## poops (7 January 2013)

What a loser!


----------



## DragonSlayer (7 January 2013)

Link...?? Info....??


----------



## chessy (7 January 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/competitionnews/390/315516.html


----------



## Elsiecat (7 January 2013)

Whats 2.5k to him!? He should be made to pay compensation directly to the security man.

This has left a bad taste in my mouth


----------



## Equibrit (8 January 2013)

Why wasn't he charged with assault ?


----------



## JustKickOn (8 January 2013)

Equibrit said:



			Why wasn't he charged with assault ?
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't the victim have to want to press charges? Or something like that?

Silly boy. I've never liked the attitude he has given out, this just makes me dislike him even more.


----------



## mrussell (8 January 2013)

I always thought this man was a kicker...  maybe he should be forced to wear a red ribbon on his hat from here on in.


----------



## webble (8 January 2013)

mrussell said:



			I always thought this man was a kicker...  maybe he should be forced to wear a red ribbon on his hat from here on in.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha love this ^^

£2.5k isnt a lot to him but a 6 month ban will have an impact on his earning and winning potential during that time and probably put people off him riding their horses


----------



## kerilli (8 January 2013)

he hasn't been given a ban, has he? he has a suspended suspension. hmmm.


----------



## Rowreach (8 January 2013)

Gosh what a meaningless "punishment" that is


----------



## claracanter (8 January 2013)

mrussell said:



			I always thought this man was a kicker...  maybe he should be forced to wear a red ribbon on his hat from here on in.
		
Click to expand...

Too true!

Meaningless ban and fine of no consequence. The Whitaker dynasty rolls on.


----------



## Girlracer (8 January 2013)

It's no wonder equine sports have such a bad reputation to the 'non-horsey' public when people like this can wonder round being above the law.

Disgusting really.


----------



## Elbie (8 January 2013)

kerilli said:



			he hasn't been given a ban, has he? he has a suspended suspension. hmmm.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's right. He's just not allowed to kick anyone else for the next 12 months!


----------



## millikins (8 January 2013)

He's really just continuing a great family tradition. Which one was arrested for brawling in a hotel?


----------



## Springy (8 January 2013)

The bad publicity will hit him more than the £2500 fine....


----------



## millikins (8 January 2013)

Springy said:



			The bad publicity will hit him more than the £2500 fine....  

Click to expand...

Sadly though the bad publicity will be attached to Showjumping, not merely to him as an individual.


----------



## Springy (8 January 2013)

Millikins said:



			Sadly though the bad publicity will be attached to Showjumping, not merely to him as an individual.
		
Click to expand...

Not so sure

Isnt there hell on at Ellen W for drink driving??


----------



## millikins (8 January 2013)

I believe so


----------



## Mitchyden (8 January 2013)

I'm assuming that all of you that are condemning him actually witnessed the event?!


----------



## Springy (8 January 2013)

Mitchyden said:



			I'm assuming that all of you that are condemning him actually witnessed the event?!
		
Click to expand...

We ALL didnt condem him... people said it isnt enough I said the bad publicity probs is......


----------



## Spiritedly (8 January 2013)

Mitchyden said:



			I'm assuming that all of you that are condemning him actually witnessed the event?!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't witness it and I haven't condemned him but I'm interested in knowing under what circumstances you would consider it ok to kick someone?


----------



## cronkmooar (8 January 2013)

Christmas Spirit said:



			I didn't witness it and I haven't condemned him but I'm interested in knowing under what circumstances you would consider it ok to kick someone?
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this

As an experiment why don't you go and kick one of the security guards at HOYS - see if you get anything other than a lifetime ban and I would put money on it the Police would be called

Who cares what a member of the public would be treated like if they behaved like this at HOYS, when pathetic punishments can be handed out to muppets like this guy.

I am sure he has made his family proud ...  seriously... a right chip of the old block

Oh and for the record - yes I am condeming him and his brat like behaviour - I was there with my friends 5 yr old this year - and she was mature enough to not kick anyone!


----------



## Onyxia (9 January 2013)

I think it is disgusting.
He has been punished by the powers that be, so clearly they did consider it an accident and I truly can not think of any situation where it would be OK to kick or hit someone.

I can think of thousands of reasons for _wanting_ to do it,but to cross the line and last out physically at another person is inexcusable.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (9 January 2013)

At least the security guard could speak up after the boy's display of temper. 

I just hope that he is more patient with his horses. At Home. Behind closed doors.


----------



## Faithkat (10 January 2013)

er  . . .  . why is this thread in the London 2012 forum?????????


----------



## singing dawg (10 January 2013)

Now we can call him Robert Whattacker


----------



## poops (11 January 2013)

Faithkat said:



			er  . . .  . why is this thread in the London 2012 forum?????????
		
Click to expand...

human error when posting!


----------



## weebarney (11 January 2013)

Mitchyden said:



			I'm assuming that all of you that are condemning him actually witnessed the event?!
		
Click to expand...

Is it actually relevant whether anyone condemning him witnessed it?


----------



## Jenni_ (11 January 2013)

singing dawg said:



			Now we can call him Robert Whattacker
		
Click to expand...

Or Robert Twattaker.


----------



## DragonSlayer (12 January 2013)

Mitchyden said:



			I'm assuming that all of you that are condemning him actually witnessed the event?!
		
Click to expand...

...if he's been found guilty of the crime, then he's been found guilty.


----------

